# Where are all my Guppies?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a heavily planted 75 gallon tank, C02 and mostly Guppie, a few Tetras, the most peaceful catfish I've ever seen, and a colony of cherry shrimp. I know a couple of my female have had babies 2 or 3 times but I never see any of them. I know some people say they burry themselves in the gravel but it's been weeks and nothing. I really wanted to see what would happen in a natural selection type set up. Most would get eaten, a few would survive. Hell I even had a tetra baby show up out of nowhere once before and that's an egg layer. Any thoughts? I didn't want to get in the habbit of putting a floating tank in there for fry but I guess I might have to do just that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

let more plants float. I take my swordtail fry almost daily ,from heavily stocked 180 ,they are always in hornwort or anacharis that's floating.Many fish over 6 inches in tank.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Did a water change today and didn't find any. I just don't think any are making it.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I guess I was wrong. I was doing a little looking last night and low and behold, two small little fry popped out from beneath some Java Fern. I guess some are making it. I had another pregnant female who I put in a floating tank. Over night she must have given birth but I didn't see any fry in the tank. For some reason, the fry are so small their sliding out of the water flow vents in the floating tank. Still, it's fine. If only a couple survive that's fine with me. You can't save them all, right? And besides, if I see 2 I'm sure there are others hiding around there somewhere.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Guppies will eat their own fry, which is why you might not get a ton. Add more plants and hiding spots, the more, the better.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Kehy said:


> Guppies will eat their own fry, which is why you might not get a ton. Add more plants and hiding spots, the more, the better.


I guess more are making it than I first thought. They're just good hiders. Can't really add anymore plants. It's pretty heavily planted already including some willow moss. I've got a tiger lotus bulb that's doing well and some micro swords that are starting to spread out and fill in. I've seen 4 or 5 babies which means there are probably more. I think that's a good survival rate for the time being.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

They are VERY good hiders, I will go months without seeing any, and then all the sudden see one that is already big enough to be a couple of months old. I have found any moss is a great hiding spot because you can spread it from the bottom to the surface, and it can get thick. You can search with your best eyes and still never see the little guys! Nature is an amazing thing.


----------

